# Orijen to Innova Evo - when will I see the difference?



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

It usually takes a good 8 weeks to see a difference when switching to a new food. EVO red meat is extremely high in protein (42%). I would only feed it if your dog is extremely active and is usually going nonstop. I personally tend to stay away from the super high protein foods since our dogs get horrible gas and loose stools on foods that are really high in protein.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

When we went from Evo to Orijen/Acana, with my allergic to everything boy we noticed improvement within a couple of weeks. Depending on what you're expecting to see, it may be a few weeks to a few months.

I'm not really sure what the difference in exercise would make in terms of which food you should feed. The amount of food would change based on the amount of exercise they get and how many calories per cup are in the food. My 75 pound 8 year old not very active berner and my 49 pound active golden get about the same amount of Evo and are both doing great on it.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I don't think you will see as big of differences as quickly switching from Orijen to EVO. Both are high protein, low carb and grain free. I tend to see difference in coat and skin after 6-8 weeks when switching foods - if I see them at all.
As far as itching, I have noticed improvement much more quickly when switching formulas. The EVO formulas don't have all the botanicals that Orijen does. Some dogs don't handle the botanicals well.

My experience with feeding Bentley (9 yrs old) is that he maintains his weight better and has better muscle tone with food that is 32% protein and higher. His activity level is very average. When I feed EVO Turkey and Chicken, he gets 2 cup a day. 

When switching from Orijen to EVO it's good to remember that EVO has more calories per cup so adjust the amount accordingly.


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

Did you look at any of the other Orijen products befor you decided on evo? I am feeding the regional red and am very happy with it.

Steve


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

MyBentley said:


> My experience with feeding Bentley (9 yrs old) is that he maintains his weight better and has better muscle tone with food that is 32% protein and higher. His activity level is very average.


I agree with this, I switched Maddie to Orijen (originally on Innova, tried Innova Evo, and I'm happy with how she's doing on Orijen now) and I instantly noticed that she lost some of her "chub" that she had - she's not fat at all, but she looks much leaner and has a better muscle mass on the higher protein dog food.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Update: Ranger's been on the EVO for about 5 weeks now and there's been only changes for the better! 1. He's WAY less gassy even without his probiotics, thank goodness. That alone makes the food worthwhile. 2. His coat/skin has gotten way better - coat is shinier than ever and his skin is much less dry 3. He's lost a little of energy but he's got more stamina - so he's no longer prancing on walks trying to go faster and he can keep up (meaning lead the way) on 6 hour hikes. 4. He's actually lost a little bit of weight but I think that's possible due to us getting out more with the nicer weather. Overall, I love EVO! And so does Ranger - he's much more excited to eat the EVO red meat than he was to eat the Orijen fish.


----------

